
Show HN: I just published a new book: Mastering Modular JavaScript - bevacqua
https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-javascript
======
Finnucane
This looks cool but this was annoying:

" Unlock with one Tweet!"

No Twitter account.

~~~
bevacqua
There's a plain repo: [https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-
javascript](https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-javascript)

------
oblib
Thank you Nicolas!

